# help me please?!?!



## rellim6 (Jul 3, 2004)

I just found out a month ago that i have ibs. i usually have between mild and moderate symptons. i start school in august and i am scared that maybe i might have an attack, or i might get really gassy. I am terrifeid for when school starts back up! i was just wondering if any of you might have some tips for me with how to deal with situations if they come up in school and what not! thank you so much!!!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm 24....I know how you are feeling. What I did in middle and highschool was I had my mom tell the nurse about my problem. The nurse told me bring in my own personal box of Immodium that I could keep in the nurses office at school, and my mom gave her permission to give it to me if I needed it. All the schools I've ever been in had private bathrooms in the nurses office, I'm sure most schools are like that. If you feeling sick go down to the nurse and ask her if you can stay in her office till your feeling better. My highschool nurse was cool like that. I always got D in highschool so I'd go to her office, use her bathroom, lay on the cot in her office and she'd send me back to class in an hour or two.


----------

